# Viper Remote Start Install Blues :headbang:



## mtsolarken (Jan 23, 2013)

I am installing a Viper 5101 Remote Start/Keyless entry on my Wife’s 97 Land Cruiser Auto Trans. It does NOT have the RS3000 alarm keyless entry system installed. 

I only want to utilize the Remote Start & Keyless entry portion of the system. No flashing lights or horns. I thought it may be helpful to tie into the tail light circuit for diagnostics. I have 26 years’ experience working on cars but none in the past 6 years so I’m slightly rusty. 

It seems that most of the Viper Remote start systems use the same module with different remotes and some limited or different features. Some of the terminology that Viper uses is not what I’m used to from using Mitchel and Alldata shop manuals systems. 

If someone would be kind enough to help me, I would like to know what the necessary wires are that need to be connected and a brief description of what each one performs either to the Viper module or to the vehicle’s system. It makes it much easier to understand when you know how something works or is intended to perform. 
One area that I’m struggling with is turning off the headlights after the Auto Start completes its cycle. I have found many forum articles on this, but non that included a vehicle that does not have the RS3000 or other factory alarm. I’m guessing that I will need to use a relay in the vehicles headlight circuit somewhere in the vicinity of the Light Retainer Relay and utilize an output from the H2 Aux. harness. But I’m not completely sure? 

On the tail light circuit it talks about using a relay if the circuit draws more than 10 amps. My factory 10 amp fuse blows from time to time when I tow a trailer. But that may be due to a trailer wiring problem in the borrowed trailer. But my thought is, as long as I have the 10 amp factory fuse, the Viper module won’t see any more than 10 amps?

I’m thinking I don’t need the Tachometer input?

So far, to the best of my knowledge I have the following wires connected correctly. 

H1/1 & 11
H3/1 & 4
Remote Start Input 1,3 &4
Door Lock Harness 1 & 3 

Thanks so much for anyone willing to help me out on this.
Ken


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

1997 Toyota Landcruiser Alarm, Remote Starter, Keyless Entry Wiring Information

That's a link with your cars info in it, Viper is made by DEI there contact info is in my signature you can ask them for the install guide.....


----------

